# yipee!!!! Mohawks Here



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Our dealers called with the good news that our new mohawk as arrived, just hope its a good one ! any tips on what to look out for on it before we leave the dealer would be welcome, not had a Autotrail before always Rapidos so teeny weeny bit apprehensive !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Turbodes,

Had our Mohawk from new in May last year and thoroughly enjoyed it. Been abroad three times already and got another trip planned for March.

The only problems we've had are that on our first trip abroad our water pipe fell off inside the tank and so the system wasn't picking water up from the tank. A bit of a pain in the neck because it occurred as we were on the way to Dover (noticed it when we stopped for a brew). It was easily fixed by the dealer when we got back but it seems it's not uncommon. There's a thread on here about it.

The only other problem is as discussed on a current thread on here whereby the vinyl laminate on the wall adjacent to the side of the hob is bubbling with the heat from the hob, which we use a lot. Again, it seems to be a common problem on Autotrails. The manufacturer puts a small glass panel on the wall but it doesn't go high enough. If you don't want it to bubble, just replace the glass they supply with a larger (taller) piece of glass. Maybe the dealer might help.

Other than that we've had no problems.

Hope you enjoy yours as much as we enjoy ours.

Mike


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Mike
will sort out some taller glass before it can do any damage its a good tip, hope the pick up pipe stays on if i dont get any water i will now know the problem, do you get any problems near the gas fire to watch for ?
Des


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Des,

Used the heater for a few days at a time on a couple of occasions through the winter months and checked the woodwork in that area but not noticed any similar problems there. Maybe it's to do with the heat and moisture combined in the hob area.

You'll get free membership of the Autotrail Owners Club this year (if you want it). Worthwhile if you're into rallying as they have about 60 rallies this year, and they're a friendly bunch. Who knows, might see you at one if you join.

Mike.


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

will join the club sounds good and will look out for you to say hello !
got to wait now for the extras to be fitted via brownhills then might hold on for the new registration 
Des


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,
We've also got a Mohawk and love it.
We also have the 'bubbling' laminate problem. 
Maybe we should push our dealer to get us a bigger piece of smoked glass - will give it a try.
We had a few 'niggles - the main one being that the fire rattled terribly. Our dealer said it had been fitted off-centre and after a bit of judicious 'filing down' to one of the fins (out of sight at the back), no more rattle !!
Enjoy your M/H - it's a great life !
Menis


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

*yipee!!!! Mohawks here*

Thanks Menis
I will listen out for the rattle, Im sure we will have a few niggles just hope theres not too many, glad you are enjoying yours. 
Cheers Des


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

We too have a Mohawk. It`s a great vehicle and suits our needs perfectly.

We have had the fire rattle - fixed once by my dealer but just starting again (though not as bad as it was) but it needs sorting before its gets too bad as its so annoying when it rattles as it does virtually constantly on British roads.

The heat from the fire tends to cause slight bubbles on the wood just above the heater but nothing much and its out sight.

The step occasionally sticks but again a warranty job to get it sorted.

Other than those things its been very good.


----------

